# Plant grew a lot in just a day!!



## Pumpkin (Jan 16, 2015)

So I have this plant, I think it's called a banana lily or something similar. And I'm just kinda fascinated at how fast one of its stems grew. See that really long stem sticking out in the below picture? Yeah, just yesterday, it wasn't even there. I mean, it was, but it was literally about 4 - 5 times shorter. It was at the level of the leaves at the bottom. The following picture was taken today:










It also grew a little more only about 2 hours later:










Isn't that really cool? Is it normal / typical of this kind of plant? I have only got a really low light that is for decoration, it's just a 3 watt led light. I also used a bit of liquid fertiliser a few days ago. I mean I know some plants grow quickly, but wow, that stem shot up within a day! I just wanted to share this because it's cool but no one else in 'real life' is particularly interested. 

[also that spiky thing at the front of the tank is just my hairbrush on the table haha]


----------



## fishkeeping (Jan 31, 2015)

I can't really see the picture... But wow that's amazing! I recently got one of these for my tank. I didn't see as fast a growth as yours. Can you share the liquid fert you used? Thank you!


----------



## Axeria (Feb 6, 2015)

Oh my, that plant grew freakishly fast  Cool tho!


----------



## Danno (Oct 10, 2014)

If it's a banana plant, you want to make sure you don't bury the banana looking tubers all the way, you can only bury them a little bit or they will rot and the plant will die. Those bananas store nutrients and need access to the water column for it.


----------



## Pumpkin (Jan 16, 2015)

Danno said:


> If it's a banana plant, you want to make sure you don't bury the banana looking tubers all the way, you can only bury them a little bit or they will rot and the plant will die. Those bananas store nutrients and need access to the water column for it.


That's why I'm not sure; it was labelled as a banana lily but it doesn't have those tuber things.


----------



## Pumpkin (Jan 16, 2015)

fishkeeping said:


> I can't really see the picture... But wow that's amazing! I recently got one of these for my tank. I didn't see as fast a growth as yours. Can you share the liquid fert you used? Thank you!


I use Biotec aquatic plant food; it's just one of those cheaper less known ones. It was either that or a more expensive one so I decided to just get the biotec one and see how it went.


----------



## Pumpkin (Jan 16, 2015)

Those pictures were last night. Now this morning it reached the surface:


----------



## Kaxen (Mar 3, 2013)

Look at it go! xD

I can never get banana lily to grow for me. I have a nymphaea rubra doing the same thing shooting to the surface.


----------



## chelley (Jul 31, 2014)

Ooh I like it! Where did you get it? I want one!


----------



## Pumpkin (Jan 16, 2015)

chelley said:


> Ooh I like it! Where did you get it? I want one!


I got it from my local pet store (Petbarn). I'm not sure but I think they're 'common' so your pet store or aquarium might have it but if not I'm sure you can find them online.


----------



## fishkeeping (Jan 31, 2015)

chelley said:


> Ooh I like it! Where did you get it? I want one!


My local Petco sells them. Maybe you can try there?


----------



## Aeon (Jul 15, 2014)

banana plants r common but mine all grow the white fuzz never had luck with them. im slowly having great luck with anbuias, pennywort dwarf lettuce .... but im not liking my red root as much as i thought i would


----------



## Pumpkin (Jan 16, 2015)

Andddd this morning (now there are 2 stems, the first one I showed is the longest one that is horizontal at the top due to no more space to grow upwards):










I guess that's the last pic I'll post, I'm sure you all get the point now


----------



## kjg1029 (Jun 14, 2014)

the only plant ive had grow that fast is my Aponogeton....im not saying thats what it is, but isnt it neat to watch it grow so fast!?


----------



## Veloran (Jun 28, 2014)

I had the same sort of deal with red tiger lotus in my 10g. That plant you see in there is probably at 10 weeks and when I dropped it in the tank, it was only a bulb, no leaves at all.

This is what it looks like after two trimmings for the leaves shooting to the top and because it was blocking light to some of the lower plants. After trimming those leaves running to the surface, the plant got the idea and stayed submerged.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Both Aponogeton and Tiger Lotus (Red Lily) are incredibly fast-growing plants (from bulbs). My so-called Banana Plant never really flourished, although it lasted a long time just sitting on the bottom.


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

You are actually very lucky to have your banana plants send out the runners which develop into "lily pads". Not all of them do that. Out of the many I had, only two ever did this. Congratulations!


----------



## Sadist (Jan 1, 2015)

I was going to ask if it was a flower! That's neat that it's a lily pad!


----------



## Vireo (Mar 5, 2015)

This is so cool! I rarely have luck with ANY plant.. Aquatic or house hold.. So far my anubias nana is doing okay, as is my hornwort


----------



## CRAZYHERMITCRAB (Mar 10, 2015)

Wow it's looking great


----------

